# that's why I love My Glock..



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

The Glock and the XDM were taken to a quick range trip to decide which gun I will take with me on Sunday for the Action pistol shoot at the club. I was heading from work yesterday Friday after al ong working day..I picked up two targets at the range..I wanted a quick in and out assesmsnt..I don't want to burn ammo becasue I will need it for the Sunday's match..So I warmed up with 10 rounds at 5 yards with each target..then 5 rounds at 10 yards follwed by 5 rounds at 15 yards....Well, it is going to be the Glock in the range bag for the Sunday outing..I love that ugly looking gun..So sweet to shoot.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice pics of the guns and knife, but what about the pencil you used to poke all those holes in the middle of the targets? :anim_lol: (kidding!)

Both of those targets look great! :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Kev..By the way, it wasn't a pencil, it was a stirring rod...oops, here goes my secrete.


----------

